# Build Project - 3 Bay Enclosure



## ouroboros (Jan 5, 2013)

I am wanting to build a 3 bay enclosure for 1 3yr old Bredli and 2 baby bearded dragons. 

Who should go in which bay? What sizes? Materials?

Any suggestions welcomed.

Budget is $500. I already have the lighting/heating and decor from their current housing.


----------



## ericrs (Jan 5, 2013)

what style of enclosure are you after? just white melamine or converted tv cupboard style. 500 will do either of them?
do you want to keep the beardies seperate? could make a slightly larger enclosure for both of them to live in and it will save you more $$ for more reptiles .


----------



## maddog-1979 (Jan 5, 2013)

i built this myself for about $700, if you already have lights and heating then it would be alot less...


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 5, 2013)

Both beardies are male. They need to be separated. Prefer to use pine and build from scratch. The space I have would suit a 4 foot enclosure.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

Easiest would be a stacked design like the one above and in that case make the bottom two a little lower and give the snake a slightly higher enclosure space. Maybe 1200x600x400 and the bredli 1200x600x600?


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds good. So Snake on the bottom or top do you think?


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd have the snake on top personally but just sit there and visualise sitting in the room, what will give you the best view and the most pleasure? Maybe put the snake in the middle?


----------



## ericrs (Jan 5, 2013)

one option i did with my bank of 4 vivariums is actually build them as 3 seperate units that just sit ontop of eachother. makes them heaps easier to move and then you can change them around if you want. that way if one gets damaged somehow it is only the cost of one to replace not the whole thing. does not cost that much more to build either and has come in handy for me. food for thought.


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 5, 2013)

In terms of wiring for the fittings what have some of you got set up?


----------



## ericrs (Jan 5, 2013)

heat cord under a slate tile for snakes with led lighting. when i had juvi monitors i had a 60 w globe over a tile stack or something similar. i keep it pretty simple compared to alot of people but it works well. as long as you get a temp gradient the animal can decide when its to hot/cold.


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah, the globes are taken care of, I mean more in terms of electrician/DIY.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 5, 2013)

No DIY suggestions for wiring allowed it's against forum rules so either find a qualified electrician or buy pre wired


----------



## ouroboros (Jan 5, 2013)

Ah cool, thanks Jax 

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone have an opinion on the pros and cons of prewired?


----------



## ericrs (Jan 5, 2013)

the ony issue i have found with pre wired is the usual huge hole you have to put in the viv to get the light or plug through. 1 way to get around this is to jigsaw out a tiny slot next to your vent just big enough for the cord. that way you just have to remove the vent to get the fitting through then slot the cord in the groove then refix the vent. i have seen it done this way.

the other benefit to the heat cords is you only need a 8mm hole to feed it through keeping it neat. 
the other option is to get all the fittings wire plugs etc then get a sparky around to hook it up. will take him not even half an hour and it may not actually cost that much just for the labour. that way your house insurance is not void if it fails.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 5, 2013)

I like the hole next to the vent option. 8)


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jan 6, 2013)

i had a thread on here a while ago about building my 3 bay enclosure, if its still around have a look at it. PM me and i can link you to my website which has step by step instructions  {including measurements as well}


----------

